# Whats a good amp for two 12 L7s?



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm running a 1300 Audiobahn (chrome with the flames lol) and it aint doing shit lol. What would work better, adding an amp per speaker or getting something like a HIFONICS BXi-1606D (BXI1606D) MONO 1600W BRUTUS Series from ebay? Think that amp would work well? What about the HIFONICS Brutus BXi2008D? Hifonics any good nowadays? I had a white Hifonics Boltar back in the day that used to blow eveything after awhile lol. They still that good?


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

sundown,RF


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15449189
> *I'm running a 1300 Audiobahn (chrome with the flames lol) and it aint doing shit lol. What would work better, adding an amp per speaker or getting something like a HIFONICS BXi-1606D (BXI1606D) MONO 1600W BRUTUS Series from ebay? Think that amp would work well? What about the HIFONICS Brutus BXi2008D? Hifonics any good nowadays? I had a white Hifonics Boltar back in the day that used to blow eveything after awhile lol. They still that good?
> *


Switching from an Audiobahn amp to a HiFonics Bxi series would be jumping out of the pot into the fire.

A Sundown Audio SAZ-1500d would make you very happy!

http://sundownaudio.com/index.php/products.../saz-1500d.html

If you want to inquire about one or get pricing, see link below.

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 23 2009, 05:39 PM~15449189
> *I'm running a 1300 Audiobahn (chrome with the flames lol) and it aint doing shit lol. What would work better, adding an amp per speaker or getting something like a HIFONICS BXi-1606D (BXI1606D) MONO 1600W BRUTUS Series from ebay? Think that amp would work well? What about the HIFONICS Brutus BXi2008D? Hifonics any good nowadays? I had a white Hifonics Boltar back in the day that used to blow eveything after awhile lol. They still that good?
> *


first of all you need to know which coils are on your L7s...dual 4 ohm or dual 2 ohm.

If you have dual 4s then you'll want an amp that puts out atleast 1500 rms @ 1 ohm or 4 ohm...and if you have 2 ohm woofers then you want your power at 2 ohms.

Amps id recommend are:

memphis mojo 2000d
JBL GTO1201.1
JBL BP1200.1 (older style from around 2001) should be able to find for cheap
Sound digital SD1500.1D (available in 2 ohm or 4 ohm version and only 9 7/8" X 9 1/4")
Sound Digital SD2000.1D (available in 2 ohm or 4 ohm version and only 9 7/8" X 11 1/8")
Stetsom 1k5H (available in 2 ohm or 1 ohm versions and only 11 X 6 3/4")


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

x2 on the SAZ1500D or a zx 1500.1 depending on what coil subs you have


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

you could even run a zx 2500.1 on those, thats what i would do.. might as well run a kicker amp with the subs


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 25 2009, 08:33 PM~15463526
> *first of all you need to know which coils are on your L7s...dual 4 ohm or dual 2 ohm.
> 
> If you have dual 4s then you'll want an amp that puts out atleast 1500 rms @ 1 ohm or 4 ohm...and if you have 2 ohm woofers then you want your power at 2 ohms.
> ...


Any quick way to tell without taking them out the box? They got a blue S in the middle????  I just cant remember which ones I purchased lol.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 25 2009, 03:01 PM~15461621
> *Switching from an Audiobahn amp to a HiFonics Bxi series would be jumping out of the pot into the fire.
> 
> A Sundown Audio SAZ-1500d would make you very happy!
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats $800! :0 I aint got that kinda $, got to finish 64 first, thats my main priority lol. Im looking for something probably under $350 if thats possible. Would it be cool to just through the Audiobahn on 1 woofer (sure that would hit hard) and just get a not so pricey 5-600 watt amp for the other speaker? The speakers rate at like 750 watts each I believe if i'm correct. Aint really trying to win a competition or anything. Bout to check prices on those 2 Kicker amps you guys mentioned as well, Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

The Kicker zx 1500.1 is more in more price range lol. No 1 ohm on that?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 26 2009, 04:19 PM~15470699
> *:biggrin:  Thats $800!  :0 I aint got that kinda $
> *


That's MSRP pricing, I can get you one for less, but still not in your LOW budget apparently.

You gotta pay to play if you want to run good equipment.


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 26 2009, 01:11 PM~15470630
> *Any quick way to tell without taking them out the box? They got a blue S in the middle????   I just cant remember which ones I purchased lol.
> *


yea itll say on the box which model they are.

in the model number itll probably say ie) 12L7D2 or 12L7D4


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 26 2009, 07:30 PM~15474141
> *yea itll say on the box which model they are.
> 
> in the model number itll probably say ie) 12L7D2 or 12L7D4
> *


i meant without taking them out the speaker box lol. The packaging boxes are looooong gone lol


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 26 2009, 04:31 PM~15472031
> *That's MSRP pricing, I can get you one for less, but still not in your LOW budget apparently.
> 
> You gotta pay to play if you want to run good equipment.
> *


64 Ragg 1st Priority  LOWRIDER 1st ALWAYS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: This is just a car I drive to work everyday so I aint trying to win no sound competitions, just want something that sounds good that i can feel some. I go all out and spare NO expense on the 64 but this is just my daily


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Have you tried looking at craigslist yet for a amp??First find out what ohms you have I would also make sure the subs are wired right to.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 27 2009, 10:10 AM~15480281
> *Have you tried looking at craigslist yet for a amp??First find out what ohms you have I would also make sure the subs are wired right to.
> *


Cool, I was wondering if maybe they were wired wrong from the install shop. Guess i gotta unsrew one of these suckers out of the box. Do i need to disconnect battery 1st?


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Craigslist!!!!!! Checkin that now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pts/1436599898.html

Alright bro this might not have chrome flames and all snazzy but this is a made in usa amplifier tru clean POWER. I would not pass this thing up if i were you.

Hell you wanna pick it up for me all pay you shipping :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1431185438.html

BIG KICKER


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1429242330.html

Might have to talk to big dirty about this one


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1426781142.html

RF


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1420682695.html

Again ask dirty


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1397316358.html

Don't know much about this amp???


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 27 2009, 08:52 AM~15480121
> *i meant without taking them out the speaker box lol. The packaging boxes are looooong gone lol
> *


can take a multimeter to the speaker leads and measure the resistance.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 07:05 PM~15484593
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1429242330.html
> 
> Might have to talk to big dirty about this one
> *


THING IS A FUCKING BEAST. CLASS D TECHNOLOGY. DRAWS UPWARDS TO 300 AMPS. BUT I WOULD USE THE UNIT AT 2 OHMS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 07:08 PM~15484620
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1420682695.html
> 
> Again ask dirty
> *


NOT A FAN OF THE NEW ORION AMPS


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 06:00 PM~15484540
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pts/1436599898.html
> 
> Alright bro this might not have chrome flames and all snazzy but this is a made in usa amplifier tru clean POWER. I would not pass this thing up if i were you.
> ...


Dang, not that far lol, thats actually where the install shop was at lol. Think that'll push two 12s really? 750 watts each


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 06:03 PM~15484573
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1431185438.html
> 
> BIG KICKER
> *


I looked at this one loooong and hard. Might have to share some 64 money with the cadillac


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 06:05 PM~15484593
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/1429242330.html
> 
> Might have to talk to big dirty about this one
> *


OMG! Nice!!!!!! closer to my price range too :biggrin:


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

buying online will get you the best deals. try caraudio.com or usaci.org or soundpressure.com

good 2500 watt amps typically go for $350ish

I had good results with orion 2500d's which will run all the way down to 0.25 ohm. Their only downfall is that they arent strappable which doesnt really affect you at all though.

Its the same amp as the west coast customs D5000 if you search it.

the end caps are horrid tho..i painted mine with chrome spray paint and they looked far better but i had to take them off because i had 12 runs of 1/0 going to each amps inputs plus 4 gauge speaker wire and it didnt all fit under those covers.

highly recommended tho









Or this amp..JBL bp1200.1 which you should be able to find for SUPER cheap now


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

bought the HIFONICS Brutus BXi2008D and hey I'm VERY satisfied! Shit bumps hard enuff to set of car alarms lol. And only set me back $150 cash  the HIFONICS Brutus BXi2008D is that shit!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

And never seems to get warm at all. Always seems cold to the touch as a matter of fact


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that hifonics amp is basura


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 23 2009, 02:02 PM~15753745
> *that hifonics amp is basura
> *


But it looks fuckin cool!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 28 2009, 08:57 PM~15498705
> *buying online will get you the best deals. try caraudio.com or usaci.org or soundpressure.com
> 
> good 2500 watt amps typically go for $350ish
> ...


this is one of the best amps for the money. hands down.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 06:40 PM~15757570
> *this is one of the best amps for the money. hands down.
> *


about 7yrs ago it was


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 24 2009, 07:38 PM~15771481
> *about 7yrs ago it was
> *


true. but its still a good amp. wut u think in your opinion is the new replacement for this amp? are the new jbl amps any good or garbage?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 01:26 AM~15774520
> *true. but its still a good amp. wut u think in your opinion is the new replacement for this amp? are the new jbl amps any good or garbage?
> *


honestly I havent touched a JBL amp since that series 

the 1200d from sundown is very nice


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2009, 08:01 AM~15776348
> *honestly I havent touched a JBL amp since that series
> 
> the 1200d from sundown is very nice
> *


really now..... linky???


----------



## fladboy813 (May 3, 2007)

got a 2000 watt class d mono block hifonics brutus amp for sell 200 obo plus shipping...its basically brand new i had it hooked up a week ago but need to sell cuz im tryna get up sum cash to get in my new house...if interested give me a call at 352-328-7041 and ill send u sum pics...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

http://www.ikesound.com/rockford_fosgate_p1000_1bd

these amps any good? for the money they dont seem too bad. I wonder what 2 of these and 4 mid level RE's would sound like..


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 23 2009, 12:02 PM~15753745
> *that hifonics amp is basura
> *


It sounds good to me lol, i mean i can damn near see the quarter panels movin and shit lol. All I needed and it only set me back $150  I dont need anything louder trust me lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 1 2009, 10:06 PM~15838879
> *It sounds good to me lol, i mean i can damn near see the quarter panels movin and shit lol. All I needed and it only set me back $150    I dont need anything louder trust me lol
> *


making flimsy sheet metal move isnt an indicator of the quality of the amp.....


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

you can get a used sundown saz1500d for around 300 and its prolly your best choice its a bullet proof amp


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I got a pair of Crossfire VR 2000 ds for sale $400 each. one is candy tangarine orange and the other is stock gunmetal grey. If you looking for some BADASS AMPS CHECK OUT ADDICTIVE AUDIO.... WWW.ADDICTIVE-AUDIO.COM. Fuck the rest of the listed junk.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 2 2009, 02:14 PM~15845490
> *I got a pair of Crossfire VR 2000 ds for sale $400 each. one is candy tangarine orange and the other is stock gunmetal grey. If you looking for some BADASS AMPS CHECK OUT ADDICTIVE AUDIO.... WWW.ADDICTIVE-AUDIO.COM. Fuck the rest of the listed junk.
> *


Stetsom and Sundown junk? GTFO.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 2 2009, 12:07 AM~15839721
> *making flimsy sheet metal move isnt an indicator of the quality of the amp.....
> *


I use spray foam to stop that in my quarters and deadener to slow it down every where else.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 2 2009, 03:53 PM~15847651
> *Stetsom and Sundown junk? GTFO.
> *


ill run Crossfire & RF before Ill run either one of those....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 2 2009, 12:53 PM~15847651
> *Stetsom and Sundown junk? GTFO.
> *


YES THE TWO YOU MENTION ARE JUNK!!!! I stand behind my Crossfires and especially my Addictive Audio ANYDAY ALL DAY!!!...


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 3 2009, 10:54 AM~15856909
> *YES THE TWO YOU MENTION ARE JUNK!!!! I stand behind my Crossfires and especially my Addictive Audio ANYDAY ALL DAY!!!...
> *



lol i bet money a sundown will out perform and outlast any crossfire ever made


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 3 2009, 07:31 AM~15857109
> *lol i bet money a sundown will out perform and outlast any crossfire ever made
> *


Never had any issues with any of my Crossfires EVER besides them getting stolen...


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree that crossfire amps are good but to call sundown junk I will put a sundown against a crossfire anyday


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 3 2009, 12:32 AM~15853888
> *ill run Crossfire & RF before Ill run either one of those....
> *


Phase III FTMFW!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 AM~15857109
> *lol i bet money a sundown will out perform and outlast any crossfire ever made
> *


stop being a fanboy.....you are about to make a fool of yourself n00b


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 3 2009, 09:01 PM~15865070
> *stop being a fanboy.....you are about to make a fool of yourself n00b
> *


soundtream tarantula 1500D. any good?


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 4 2009, 12:01 AM~15865070
> *stop being a fanboy.....you are about to make a fool of yourself n00b
> *



Fan boy??? NOOB???OK


----------

